# Hi



## Spreed (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello my name is Craig, I just joined the forums so I thought I'd introduce myself.


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey and welcome, Spreed. For some reason I like saying your name. It's fun.


----------



## Brightside (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeh, welcome Spreed! Hope to read some of your work soon!


----------



## Shinn (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Craig and welcome


----------



## Nickie (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there, Craig, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Industrial (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey there Craig and welcome to WF!


----------



## Sam (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Craig.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Craig, welcome to the forums. I hope you have a nice time and enjoy yourself here. We have plenty of things for you guys to do including tips and advice from great members. Plenrty of things to learn from here.


----------



## wacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## JHB (Dec 1, 2008)

Pull up a chair, grab a bag of chips and enjoy the forums, Spreed!


----------



## Der Teufel-Wolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forums Craig.


----------

